
Waterbear - a visual language for Javacript - toni
http://waterbearlang.com/
======
nprincigalli
Might want to check MIT's OpenBlocks ( <http://education.mit.edu/openblocks>
), which is related to Scratch (listed as inspiration by Waterbear) and
includes code from StarLogo (slcodeblocks) (also listed as inspiration) and is
being refactored "to make the code more amenable to inclusion to other
projects". One of the recent uses of OpenBlocks was Google's AppInventor.

Kudos to the Waterbear author! Loved to see it done with JS, HTML5 and CSS3.
One less thing in my list of "things that I want to see in the world but may
have to build it myself". Watching the repo already! :)

------
snorkel
Cool editor UI works in FF 4 but Run does nothing, not even for the demo
script.

------
ericz
Try adding

    
    
         -webkit-user-select: none;
         -khtml-user-select: none;
         -moz-user-select: none;
         -o-user-select: none;
         user-select: none;
    

So text in the blocks can't be selected

------
AshleysBrain
Shameless plug: my project is a visual programming language - which is
actually seriously usable for real things - and exports to Javascript + HTML5
canvas:
[http://www.scirra.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8468](http://www.scirra.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8468)
End shameless plug :)

------
Sudarshan
Awesome this is just like <http://scratch.mit.edu> and

google has a product called app inventor.

<http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/about/>

Hope it is now easily accessible as a web app... Cool UI.

------
nitrogen
Obligatory link to my own visual programming language targeting home/building
automation:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p36xoBZVQ8c&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p36xoBZVQ8c&feature=player_detailpage#t=246s)
(blog post: [http://nitrogen.posterous.com/kinect-home-automation-goes-
ht...](http://nitrogen.posterous.com/kinect-home-automation-goes-html5)).

P.S. Running the included Waterbear demo script seems to do nothing on Firefox
4 and Chrome 12 on Linux.

~~~
dkersten
Thats very cool! The Kinect video with regions reminds me of my uni undergrad
final year project (except that your region stuff is much cooler than ours was
- cheaper too): <http://dublindan.posterous.com/things-ive-worked-on-1>

EDIT: pasted wrong link first time :-/

------
sfvisser
Reminds me of Eros (<http://conal.net/papers/Eros/>) and tangible functional
programming (<http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/TV>). Both by Conal Elliott.

edit: Video here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJ8N0giqzw>

------
agazso
A working demo would be useful to see how to use this after all.

~~~
rauljara
There is a demo. There are a number of controls on the top right, and one is
labeled "Demos", though there is only one demo at the moment, and it doesn't
seem complete. I suspect this is still very much a work in progress. I
seriously doubt the author intended for it to be shown.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
It doesn't seem to do anything.

~~~
benatkin
My experience exactly. I tried writing my own script and it didn't work, and
then I loaded the demo script and it didn't work. I think a screencast would
be nice even if it never gets broken again.

------
iambot
wow that looks brilliant (from what I can see), do you think its at all useful
to people that actually know javascript? or is it more of a tool for those
that dont/are learning?

~~~
evangineer
From the github page, the intention is that it's an introductory educational
programming tool, that provides a concrete visual syntax that's easier for
kids to get to grips with than the usual textual one.

------
robinduckett

        Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token {

------
rman666
Can't get it to run. I'm in Chrome. Trying FF now.

------
Klonoar
Ah, neat, Scratch in the browser.

About time. ;)

I'm very drunk and will edit this later. Props!

------
tluyben2
Nice work! GPL I hope?

~~~
rst
Apache license, v2, per the source at github:
<https://github.com/dethe/waterbear>

~~~
tluyben2
Oops, clicked too fast on the controls to read. Stupid. Thanks!

------
nicetryguy
Does not work on android chrome. Can't even scroll

